# Neulich in Bethlehem



## Akrueger100 (9 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Exilsachse1 (9 Dez. 2012)

Wie wäre es wohl mit der Welt in diesem Fall weiter gegangen ?


----------



## Padderson (10 Dez. 2012)

Exilsachse1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wohl mit der Welt in diesem Fall weiter gegangen ?



gute Frage - fast schon philosophisch


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Exilsachse1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wohl mit der Welt in diesem Fall weiter gegangen ?



Dann würden jetzt die Männer putzen gehen


----------

